# VPN in Europe



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2018)

I like my BBC iplayer and usually download loads using my VPN in Europe. I know I can watch it and download it from my own sim whilst here using my own data. A free VPN with limited amounts won’t help either  is anyone here now successfully downloading via a VPN and if so which one ?


----------



## iampatman (Dec 6, 2018)

I’m using Nord VPN and accessing BBC IPlayer successfully here in Spain on my iPad.

Pat


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2018)

iampatman said:


> I’m using Nord VPN and accessing BBC IPlayer successfully here in Spain on my iPad.
> 
> Pat



Thank you I was using tunnel bear it’s just not working this trip !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 6, 2018)

*Beware*



Penny13 said:


> Thank you I was using tunnel bear it’s just not working this trip !!!



BBC have got wise to VPNs and seem to blocak

Nordvpn no good for me here in Thailand

They did however cancel and refund (at the second attempt)

1 year ago expressvpn worked but not now !

A UK simcard will work OK but Data !


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes I can download using my British data but I watch far more than 15gb


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2018)

iampatman said:


> I’m using Nord VPN and accessing BBC IPlayer successfully here in Spain on my iPad.
> 
> Pat



How much is that one, Pat? And let me know if it's not working by January! I don't know how the BBC get away with not letting us access something we've already paid for! Especially as if I'm using it in Spain I'm not using it in the UK ... :mad2:


----------



## iampatman (Dec 6, 2018)

carol said:


> How much is that one, Pat? And let me know if it's not working by January! I don't know how the BBC get away with not letting us access something we've already paid for! Especially as if I'm using it in Spain I'm not using it in the UK ... :mad2:



Hi Carol,

I’m paying £10.99 a month. It’s cheaper by the year and I think a 3 year deal is about eighty or ninety quid. Not cheap but it works ok. Hope you’re well,

Pat


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2018)

iampatman said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> I’m paying £10.99 a month. It’s cheaper by the year and I think a 3 year deal is about eighty or ninety quid. Not cheap but it works ok. Hope you’re well,
> 
> Pat



I'm good ta, hope you two are too x


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2018)

carol said:


> How much is that one, Pat? And let me know if it's not working by January! I don't know how the BBC get away with not letting us access something we've already paid for! Especially as if I'm using it in Spain I'm not using it in the UK ... :mad2:



You can access it using a British sim, but you will quickly use up your data !!!
Also I don’t pay for a tv licence


----------



## Glass man (Dec 6, 2018)

*Expat VPN*

I have used Expat which is specifically designed to allow you to have BBC ,
Worked very well and they were most helpful when I had trouble setting it up.

Which? Magazine recommends that if you use a public WiFi for banking you should use a VPN.


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2018)

Glass man said:


> I have used Expat which is specifically designed to allow you to have BBC ,
> Worked very well and they were most helpful when I had trouble setting it up.
> 
> Which? Magazine recommends that if you use a public WiFi for banking you should use a VPN.



How much is that one, please?


----------



## Glass man (Dec 7, 2018)

*Expat VPN*

£8.00 for one month down to £6.50 for 12 months. 
It works fast enough to watch BBC and films without any problems,  I know others are cheaper but not always as fast.


----------



## jaycey001 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi 
I use Expressvpn and it worked fine in Spain for BBC iplayer, You can select many different UK locations if one gets blocked and they support OpenVPN which is a stealth version and undetectable and works perfectly for me on Linux. 

I would highly recommend and they have great customer support.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 7, 2018)

I have successfully used the Expat one on my iPad and iPhone. Went to Starbucks used the WiFi and worked  it costs £8 a month and covers 5 phones tablets ect.
Sadly I came unstuck with NordVPN I think it doesn’t like me as I had problems last year as well. Apple refund if disatified within so many days anyway.  
Thank you all happy with my iplayer again


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm in Tenerife at the moment and am using Digibit VPN.

Digibit VPN – The VPN we’ve all been waiting for! Designed from the ground up for Streamer’s #DigibitUK – DigibitUK – Digital Agency / Development / Hosting / VPN / Creative

It is cheap and works well with the BBC Iplayer.


----------

